

Stopping Malware Distribution at the Source - signalnine
http://blog.malwarebytes.org/intelligence/2012/05/stopping-malware-distribution-at-the-source/

======
hornd
I'd love to know how often false positives occur when blacklisting sites, and
how website owners can go about appealing.

~~~
tedivm
False positives are extremely rare- every website is reviewed by a human being
before being added. The bigger issue (which was addressed a bit in the post)
is when we have to block something that isn't meant to be malicious, such as a
hacked site. Obviously people want to be delisted as quickly as possible.

When a website is cleaned up we'll typically notice that ourselves, but if not
there's a place on our forums dedicated to false positives and our support
team knows how to handle the requests. When a website is genuinely clean it's
generally delisted in the next update, which is often within a couple of
hours.

